# Prononciation des abréviations, sigles et acronymes



## Lori11

Chers amis,
comment prononce-t-on "AOL"? A.O.L. separement ou AOL en un mot? Y a-t-il une regle pour la prononciation des sigles? Il me parait que la tendance serait de prononcer les lettres separement comme A.N.P.E. C'est bien ca?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne sais pas s'il existe une règle mais AOL se prononce avec les lettres séparément A.O.L.


----------



## Ploupinet

A part LASER (qui est devenu un nom à part entière), je dirais que les acronymes se prononcent comme les lettres qu'ils contiennent en effet !


----------



## DearPrudence

Hum, je ne serais pas aussi catégorique.
Il existe aussi *RADAR* (pareil que LASER je pense)
mais on dit aussi la *PAC* (politique agricole commune)
pourtant on dit *C.A.P*

Apparemment, quand on peut lire comme dans PAC, on appelle ça un acronyme.

Mais c'est vrai que je suppose qu'en général on lit les lettres séparément : il faudrait trouver une liste ...


----------



## CABEZOTA

Ploupinet said:


> A part LASER (qui est devenu un nom à part entière), je dirais que les acronymes se prononcent comme les lettres qu'ils contiennent en effet !



Il y en a quand même quelques autres! FIAT, par exemple, ou l'OPEP, l'OTAN, le MEDEF... On appelle acronyme un sigle qui peut être lu (et qui est toujours lu) comme un mot, sans épeler les lettres une à une. Autrement dit, "A.D.N." est un sigle, mais pas un acronyme.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois que la seule règle qui existe est que lorsque la sonorité s'y prête on a tendance à les prononcer comme des mots. Mais ce n'est pas une généralité, et certains s'ingénient à articuler/épeler des sigles/acronymes qui généralement ne le sont pas, ex: E.N.A. (Ecole Nationale d'Administration) prononcé généralement éna mais é-n-a par d'autres.
Selon Wikipedia les sigles seraient épelés et les acronymes seraient des mots prononcés comme tels.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir s'il y a une manière pour lire les abréviations, je ne sais pas si les lire lettre pour lettre ou comme des mots. Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## itka

Cela dépend.
Quand on peut les lire comme un mot, on le fait souvent, autrement, on les lit lettre par lettre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre _abréviation_ et _sigle_, sun-and-happiness.

Les *abréviations* se prononcent comme elles s'écrivent : _moto, auto…_
ou alors comme le mot non abrégé :_ etc. = et cætera, c.-à-d. = c'est-à-dire, M. = monsieur…_

Les *sigles* eux se prononcent soit lettre par lettre : _SNCF, RATP, CICR…_
soit comme des mots normaux s'ils peuvent se prononcer normalement, auquel cas on parle d'*acronymes* : _OTAN, CERN, CEDEX, UNESCO, laser_…


----------



## sun-and-happiness

"Laser" est aussi un acronymes? Merci de nouveau!


----------



## JiPiJou

Oui : light amplification by stimulated emission of radiation


----------



## JiPiJou

D'après Wikipedia, un *acronyme *se prononce comme un mot normal (OTAN, CEDEX) et un *sigle *est épelé lettre par lettre (SNCF, RATP).

Ceci dit, dans le langage *courant *français, on utilise rarement le mot "acronyme".


----------



## rosi63

Bonjour!
Quelques doutes sur la prononciation de certains sigles géographiques.
Est-ce que D.O.M. T.O.M. et P.A.C.A. se prononcent comme des mots, ou lettre par lettre?
Merci bien à qui voudra me répondre.
Rosi

S.V.P. Corrigez mes fautes, sinon, je ne peux pas améliorer!


----------



## Topie

Bonsoir !
Les sigles que tu cites se prononcent comme des mots.
(mais quant au motif... ?)


----------



## itka

> (mais quant au motif... ?)


 En général, on prononce comme des mots les groupes de lettres initiales qui forment des syllabes admissibles en français. 
Ce "mot" nouveau s'appelle alors un _*acronyme :*_ l'ONU, l'UNESCO, l'UNICEF...

Lorsque les initiales forment des groupes inexistants en français, on les prononce séparément et on les appelle des *sigles* : la SNCF, la CGT, etc.

Il y a quelques "exceptions" : les USA (uèsa), l'ANPE (l'aènpéeu)  et des hésitations comme l'URSS (uèrèssès ou urss)...


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, _acronyme _et _sigle_ ont toujours été de simples synonymes, comme défini dans le TLFi :


> *acr**onyme,* subst. masc. ,,Groupe d'initiales abréviatives plus ou moins lexicalisé. On les prononce comme s'il s'agissait d'un nouveau mot, «prononciation intégrée» (l'/Urs/) ou en considérant chaque lettre séparément, «prononciation disjointe» (/U.R.S.S./)`` (Dupr. 1980).
> source : ACRONYME : Définition de ACRONYME​





> *SIGLE**,* subst. masc.
> *B. −* _Cour._     Suite de lettres initiales constituant l'abréviation de plusieurs termes formant une unité de dénomination fréquemment employée.
> source : SIGLE : Définition de SIGLE​


Cependant, d'autres dictionnaires (à commencer par celui de l'Académie !) font la même différence qu'Itka.

Question piège : si on admet cette différence, dira-t-on de _CD-ROM _que c'est un acronyme ou un sigle ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai une petite question pas essentielle du tout, mais qui me turlupine néanmoins.

Dans ma famille, pour désigner le C.H.U. (centre hospitalier universitaire), on dit souvent "CHU" (prononcé comme un mot "chu"), plus que "C.H.U." (chaque lettre séparément).

Alors, je serais tentée de dire :
1) C'est grave, docteur ?
2) C'est régional ou familial (ou vraiment bizarre) ?

Merci à vous


----------



## snarkhunter

Personnellement, j'ai toujours prononcé les trois lettres distinctement, et jamais il ne me serait venu à l'idée de faire autrement !

Je pense donc que ce n'est _ni grave, ni régional_, mais plutôt une simple manifestation de méconnaissance - ou de paresse !

Je te recommanderai toutefois d'éviter d'en faire autant avec "D.G.C.C.R.F"... sans quoi tu pourrais bien te retrouver assez rapidement au C.H.U. !


----------



## Addzab

— Les sigles se prononcent lettre par lettre. 
(SNCF)

— Les abréviations se prononcent comme le nom qu'elle désigne.
(Etc, ok)

— Les acronymes se prononcent comme un mot.
(Laser, Sida)

— Reste donc à différencier les Sigles des Acronymes...
Théoriquement, les sigles sont écrits en majuscules, tandis que les acronymes sont écrits en minuscules.
Exemple : "Il s'est pris un coup de laser en allant à la SCNF. On à du l'envoyer asap au CHU".


----------



## snarkhunter

Addzab said:


> — Reste donc à différencier les Sigles des Acronymes...
> Théoriquement, les sigles sont écrits en majuscules, tandis que les acronymes sont écrits en minuscules.
> Exemple : "Il s'est pris un coup de laser en allant à la SCNF. On à du l'envoyer asap au CHU".


Oui. Mais cela n'explique pas pour autant le critère conduisant à sélectionner la forme "sigle" ou "acronyme" pour une combinaison de lettres potentiellement prononçable : il me semble en effet (bien que je n'aie aucun exemple en tête) que certaines restent prononcées comme sigles, alors qu'on pourrait les prononcer comme des acronymes.

Et je n'ai qu'un exemple présent à l'esprit en ce moment, mais il est malheureusement anglo-saxon - et télévisé !

... Ah, j'en ai finalement retrouvé un : "O.P.A." !


----------



## Addzab

Oui, il s'agit surtout d'un "truc" de ma part pour les prononcer une fois qu'on à pu lire le mot écris par une autorité de confiance. 

En fait, je me demande si la différenciation ne se fait pas ainsi : 

— Tout sigle prononçable est considéré comme un acronyme.

— Tout sigle de 3 caractères ou moins ne peut être un acronyme, même s'il est prononçable.

- Société Anonyme : trop court => sigle.
- Offre Publique d'Achat : trop court => sigle.
- CAC 40 : suffisamment long => acronyme


Il faudrait trouver des exemples (et des contre-exemples) d'acronymes pour s'en assurer. Mais j'avoue que je n'en trouve pas beaucoup : les sigles à rallongent fourmillent, mais les sigles courts ET prononçables sont plutôt rares.


----------



## Nanon

Coucou,

De mon côté, j'ai bel et bien entendu prononcer "au CHU" à Caen ou dans les alentours, et épeler "au C.H.U." ailleurs ! 
Alors, qu'un régionalisme redouble un usage professionel ne me surprendrait pas, mais je connais davantage de Normands que de médecins hospitaliers, donc je cède la parole à qui voudra continuer...


----------



## OLN

Entre gens de métier, on prononce parfois _chu (_voire_ chru _pour centre hospitalier régional universitaire_)_, mais c'est quasiment argotique (jargon). 
Dans mon entourage, on ne dira pas à un patient : _Nous allons demander avis au professeur Machin du chu de X. _On prononcera _du C-H-U de X_. De + le nom du CHU ou le nom de la grande ville de la région suffisent habituellement.
De toute manière de C-H-U à chu, on n'y gagne pas beaucoup en abréviation. 

Note : _J'ai déjà entendu dire la Sneff_ pour la SNCF, sur un ton bien sûr persiflant, par exemple en période de grève.


----------



## quinoa

Quand j'étais au lycée on (les profs) nous disait l'O.N.U (en séparant les lettres), aujourd'hui on entend ONU (en deux syllabes o-nu), enfin il me semble.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Jusqu'à récemment, on disait le F.L.E pour le Français Langue Étrangère, mais maintenant on entend de plus en plus "le fleuh." J'ai aussi entendu "toc" pour "trouble obsessionnel compulsif"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que la sonorité du mot produit par le sigle entre en ligne de compte.

Chu n'est pas top pour un endroit dans lequel on est soigné...
Toc, en revanche permet de tenir à distance cette pathologie inquiétante et lui donne un côté anodin voire comique (de toc à toc-toc, il n'y a qu'un pas de deux).

L'appropriation du mot et l'absence de confusion avec un mot existant doivent également y être pour quelque chose (exemple de l'onu).

Ici, il arrive qu'on dise seuneuceufeu (SNCF) de manière ironique.


----------



## Nanon

quinoa said:


> Quand j'étais au lycée on (les profs) nous disaient l'O.N.U. (en séparant les lettres), aujourd'hui on entend ONU (en deux syllabes o-nu), enfin il me semble.


C'est parfois une question de registre, comme le laisse entendre OLN avec le CHU. Oènu dans un cours (à des fins didactiques ?), Onu dans un style plus relâché.
À l'époque, on avait aussi des journalistes qui détachaient les lettres en disant URSS et des gens qui disaient "Urse".
Cela fait pas mal de temps que les profs de FLE disent "fleuh" entre eux (mais peut-être que cette prononciation n'avait pas sauté par-dessus la mare, puisque les Canadiens ont des profs de français langue seconde ?)


----------



## SwissPete

J'ai posé la question directement à l'administration du Centre hospitalier universitaire vaudois. Voici la question et leur réponse :



> Je me permets de vous demander comment vous  prononcez CHUV.
> 
> C-H-U-V (chaque lettre  séparément)
> ou
> CHUV (en un mot).





> CHUV  en un mot, le plus souvent.


----------



## OLN

CHUV  en un mot, le plus souvent.
exemple de prononciation réservée aux gens du cru 

Il semblerait que le Centre Universitaire du Luxembourg ait perdu son nom en intégrant l'Université du Luxembourg — ouf,  j'avais prudemment conservé une brochure du CUL  .


----------



## Nicomon

Près de 24 heures plus tard... le volet québécois.

Alors ici, c'est comme pour vaudois... et ce n'est pas réservé aux gens du cru. 

Centre Hospitalier de l'université de Montréal =  CHUM en un mot
Même chose pour celui de Laval =  CHUL

Université du Québec à Montréal  = UQAM  en un mot


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Centre Hospitalier de l'université de Montréal = CHUM en un mot
> Même chose pour celui de Laval = CHUL


Centre Hospitalier de l'université de Trois-Rivières = CHUT ?!

Bon, d'accord... je n'ai rien dit !


----------



## DearPrudence

Tout d'abord, merci à tous pour vos réponses.



Francobritannocolombien said:


> Jusqu'à récemment, on disait le F.L.E pour le Français Langue Étrangère, mais maintenant on entend de plus en plus "le fleuh" (enfin, depuis que je connais, depuis 10 ans). J'ai aussi entendu "toc" pour "trouble obsessionnel compulsif"


Personnellement, je n'ai jamais entendu que "fleu" et "toc".



OLN said:


> De toute manière de C-H-U à chu, on n'y gagne pas beaucoup en abréviation.


Bah, 2 syllabes quand même !  



snarkhunter said:


> Je pense donc que ce n'est _ni grave, ni régional_, mais plutôt une simple manifestation de méconnaissance - ou de paresse !


Vu le nombre d'années que mes parents ont passé à travailler dedans, j'opterai pour paresse, alors 



Nanon said:


> Coucou,
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai bel et bien entendu prononcer "au CHU" à Caen ou dans les alentours, et épeler "au C.H.U." ailleurs !
> Alors, qu'un régionalisme redouble un usage professionel ne me surprendrait pas, mais je connais davantage de Normands que de médecins hospitaliers, donc je cède la parole à qui voudra continuer...


Bon, je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de retour de Normands mais un peu sur Facebook, et donc, finalement, si j'ai bien compris, en gros, ça serait plutôt jargoneux, donc (mais je suis soutenue dans mon combat par nos voisins suisses et canadiens, alors, je me sens moins seule ! )

En tout cas, c'est très étrange de voir les gens limite offusqués parce que j'ose demander s'il est possible de dire "chu". J'ai vraiment l'impression de passer pour une anarchiste en demandant ça !


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> Centre Hospitalier de l'université de Trois-Rivières = CHUT ?!


  Ce serait plus drôle, mais non... c'est le CHRTR pour  Centre hospitalier régional de Trois-Rivières.  Et là, on prononce les lettres séparément.

Mais à Québec, il y a le CHUQ.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Par chez moi également, CHU ne semble être prononcé que par le gens du milieu hospitalier, les béotiens, comme moi, en la matière prononcent C.H.U.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> CHUV  en un mot, le plus souvent.
> exemple de prononciation réservée aux gens du cru


En Suisse romande tout le monde prononce _CHUV_ (Centre hospitalier universitaire vaudois) en un mot (acronyme), mais _HUG_ (Hôpitaux universitaires de Genève) lettre par lettre (sigle).


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
J'appelle la Bibliothèque Universitaire : la "bu" ou la "B.U.".
Et le Restaurant Universitaire : le "ru".

Sinon, le tramway nancéen a un terminus au "chu" ou au "C.H.U.", j'entends dire les deux.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

De mon temps, c'étaient biblio-U. et resto-U.


----------



## la fée

Mais, par exemple, dans CEE, les deux E sont-ils prononcés "é" ou "eu"?


----------



## doodlebugger

la fée said:


> Mais, par exemple, dans CEE, les deux E sont-ils prononcés "é" ou "eu"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Et moi je prononce « C.É.É. »… 

En fait, en Suisse, on prononce souvent [e] (c'est-à-dire comme ‹ é ›) les _E_ des sigles sous l'influence de l'allemand.


----------



## lectrice

CEE - http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/CEE


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut la fée,

En France, je n'ai jamais entendu prononcer autrement que cé eu eu...


----------



## Mr Swann

Autres remarques en vrac
En france on parle de l'OTAN de l'OMC mais je connais des pays francophones où l'on parle de la NATO et de la WTO.

CD ROM et MSDOS usent de la même astuce (cédérome et aime esse dosse)
Quant au *B*ureau *I*nternational du *T*ravail à Genève , à la radio on n'utise jamais son sigle. ;-) 

Sinon lors des J.O. D'Athènes un bátiment portait une belle plaque *House of NOCs*
 NOC pour National Olympic Commitee.

Comme le français est langue olympique, un petit malin avait bien évidemment sous titré *Maison des CONs*. ......

Donc l'usage donne souvent la prononciation ...


----------



## 2worm

Bonjour ! 

J'ai une question concernant le sigle et l'acronyme. 

Pour les sigles "*UNSA *(Union Nationale des Syndicats Autonomes)" ou "*FGAAC *(Fédération Générale Autonome des Agents de Conducteurs)", je me demande s'il s'agit des simples sigles ou des acronymes. 

Si ce sont des acronymes, comment ça se prononce? 


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Philippides

UNSA se prononce une-ça (en avalant le e). Pour la FGAAC je ne sais pas, mais ça ne me parait pas évident à prononcer à priori


----------



## Mauricet

Facile : laf-gak ...

Edit : Pardon 2worm, j'ai peut-être répondu trop vite : comme le G de la FGAAC est l'initiale de _générale_, il se peut que la prononciation usuelle soit laf-*j*ak.

Mais ce n'est pas sûr du tout. Il y a un contre-exemple, le SGEN (syndicat  général de l'éducation nationale), qui se prononce sguène.

Il faudrait un cheminot pour confirmer ...


----------



## tilt

Si le sigle est prononcé comme un mot, je ne pense pas qu'on se soucie de la prononciation de chaque initiale dans les mots d'origine.
C'est vrai par exemple dans _laser_, où le _s_ de _stimulated _est pourtant prononcé [z].


----------



## Mauricet

Ou dans SACEM, dite sassème, où le C représente "compositeurs". Je ne connais pas d'exemple d'un usage contraire.


----------



## Philippides

Moi si ! Une école ESIEE (école supérieure etc), dont l’acronyme se prononce "Essié"


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Moi je dis qu’il n’y a pas de règle. On prononce comme on veut, et la peur de l’exclusion veut que l’on prononce comme le fait son entourage. Des gens d’entourage distincts prononcent différemment.


----------

